# Video Cameras



## Pateadores Long Beach (May 13, 2018)

Hello All,

My daughter is reaching that age where I need to invest in a good video camera to help create recruiting videos. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Surfref (May 14, 2018)

I used a Sony  HD camera similar to the Sony CX 455 when my DD was in high school (now a junior in college).  It took great action video with no blurring and the auto-focus worked flawless.  Just as important as a good camera is a good tripod and editing software. I use a Manfrotto pistol grip tripod. The pistol grip allows for smooth one handed operation. For editing software I use Apple Final Cut Pro which has more features than I would ever need but is easy to use.

Do not use a GoPro, tablet or cell phone. The video quality is just not that good. 

https://www.manfrotto.us/compact-action-aluminium-tripod-with-hybrid-head-red


----------



## MWN (May 14, 2018)

A newer dSLR will work great for video and as long as you appreciate the major limitations of dSLRs (video clip length tends to be capped at 20min (easy to work around at stoppages of play) and lousy sound (not important for recruiting video).  Thus, you may have the tools you need.  Automatic focusing can be a pain with the lower end of the spectrum, but again, easy to fix with the correct settings.

When it comes to video cameras the general rule is:

1) Between $300 - $600, decent entry models that will perform great in daylight.  Smaller all around.
2) Between $700-$1200, decent advanced/prosumer models that will perform great in low light (night games under the lights).  These will have larger sensors (1/2.3inches+) and do things like 60 frame 1080p (great for smooth video and slow motion).  For example, Canon VIXIA HF G40 Full HD Camcorder or Sony 4K HD Video Recording FDRAX33 Handycam Camcorder.

Any of the big 4 brands (Sony, Cannon, Panasonic or JVC) should give you decent build quality.

When it comes to tripods for video you are looking for sturdy with a "fluid head" (smooth pans and tilts).  The tripod head is the most important thing.  You also need a tripod that is rated (weight wise) for you camera.  My video tripod weight 11 pounds and can handle up to 50 pounds of weight, which is overkill for most dads.

Final note, if you kid plays on a team where there is hi-rise video available, just work to get copies of that ... much better angles for recruiting videos.


----------



## ChrisD (May 14, 2018)

Plenty of post on here , buy a camcorder for filming.  Then depending on which one you buy you can either remotely connect with WIFI to ipad or Hardwire it to field monitor , super easy.
*
Tripod* *$40-70.00*
was purchased on Amazon, its specifically made for lighting rigs that photographer's use for flash bulb BUT it comes with a adapter that screws into your Camcorder or DSLR cameras.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004U5F3BC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
*
Pan/Tilt remote Control unit--$125-175.00
https://www.amazon.com/Bescor-MP101...rd_wg=2XYba&psc=1&refRID=079V5H28BKTFQH272E1A

iPad holder or field monitor holder--50.00
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00JXZLAGG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1*


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (May 14, 2018)

Just upgrade your phone if you don't have the latest.  Iphone X records 4k and 60 fps...video looks awesome...can't see why a college recruiter would demand to have anything better than that.


----------



## NickName (May 14, 2018)

Here is one of the discussions we had: http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/videotaping-advice.3969/ 

Personally I use a Canon HF G40.  I've always liked Canons, mostly for their low light capabilities.  
I had a Sony something or other prior to that.  both are 1080.


----------



## mirage (May 14, 2018)

It depends on what utility you want out of the camera.

If its a camcorder, then you're limited to what it does - meaning pan and scan recording with a fixed zoom lens.  Lens image quality is just okay.

If its a interchangeable lens camera (ILC), unless you are investing in a professional video camera body, your best bet is one of the mirrorless ILC from Sony, Fuji or Panasonic.  They all take excellent stills and great videos in 4K (Just to clarify, the limit of clip length is 30 minutes, not 20 minutes as stated prior).  The cost will be significantly be more than a cost of camcorder.  But, you'll have something that will take stills and videos with great optical quality lenses at various focal lengths.

If all you care is recording soccer but focused only on your player, the Soloshot 3 system is a really neat setup (https://soloshot.com).  One of my friends used it to video his kid for highlight clips and it worked out really great.  The player wears a tracker and the camera follows it.  Its a auto tracking robo-camera.

In all cases, elevated tripod is a must. 

When I made highlight videos of my kid, I used several different cameras but in the end, what worked best was using Sony ILC alpha7R2 with 70-200 zoom recording 4K footage.  Used 4k image and downsampled to HD quality after any cropping and framing in 4K.


----------



## Surfref (May 14, 2018)

Several times in the past year I have had someone ask me (center referee) to put a small transponder in my pocket.  The transponder is linked to a the camera/tripod assembly so the camera is always pointed at transponder.  The camera was on one of the 15ft high tripod assemblies and I was told gets good game video if the referee stays within 20 yards of play.  I am not sure how much that setup costs.  In all of the instances they also had another camera recording at normal tripod ground level.  I cannot remember the name of the company, but the guy has been glad to see me.  He said I stay close to play (10-15 yards) and he got great video.


----------



## RedHawk (May 14, 2018)

Surfref said:


> Several times in the past year I have had someone ask me (center referee) to put a small transponder in my pocket.  The transponder is linked to a the camera/tripod assembly so the camera is always pointed at transponder.  The camera was on one of the 15ft high tripod assemblies and I was told gets good game video if the referee stays within 20 yards of play.  I am not sure how much that setup costs.  In all of the instances they also had another camera recording at normal tripod ground level.  I cannot remember the name of the company, but the guy has been glad to see me.  He said I stay close to play (10-15 yards) and he got great video.


www.SoloShot.com


----------



## NickName (May 17, 2018)

RedHawk said:


> www.SoloShot.com


I'm in love with the idea of this.  Actually pre-ordered one but after a year past the original "ship date" I cancelled it.  
I spoke extensively to the soloshot sales crew when it was first announced to understand it:
-Has to be fast enough to follow the action
-Could have multiple tags (I think 15) predefined in the app and just click on the number of the person that has the ball on your phone to move the camera.
-Has a "manual mode" in the app.  You can connect from an ipad and swipe left/right/up/down and zoom in and out.

After cancelling my order I've come back to it a few times as again, I'm in love with the idea of it.  Unfortunately I dont know its "there" yet.
It does look fast enough to follow the action of a soccer game, though after filming a few games on a manual system, I'm not sure there are many motorized systems that will be able to follow some quick passing without zooming out.  *obviously without having used it, this is conjecture.

The tags are $149 each and need to be charged.  Not sure of the battery life but I imagine it could be done between games but the cost alone for 11 players would get pricey.  This assumes the kids could swap bands as they are subbed out.  Most probably you would need 13-14

The app still does not have the manual mode.  I believe for my needs (filming soccer), this will be the route I need to take.  My concern is the lag from me inputting directions on the ipad to the camera actually moving/zooming.  I've used a couple of "remote cameras" (zoom/start/stop only) and there is typically a 1-2 second lag for any interaction.  That would be unacceptable for filming a game like soccer.  

I have seen soloshot 3's for rent and when the app supports manual mode, I will probably take one for a spin.


----------



## MWN (May 17, 2018)

NickName said:


> I'm in love with the idea of this.  Actually pre-ordered one but after a year past the original "ship date" I cancelled it.
> I spoke extensively to the soloshot sales crew when it was first announced to understand it:
> -Has to be fast enough to follow the action
> -Could have multiple tags (I think 15) predefined in the app and just click on the number of the person that has the ball on your phone to move the camera.
> ...


Just appreciate that the Soloshot is illegal for competition under the Laws of the Game.  The "tags" are too hard and bulky, cannot be worn outside the uniform (theoretically inside a padded might be OK).  I do not recommend investing much money in this for soccer.


----------



## focused1 (May 17, 2018)

Saw them in use during my DD's high school season this year. A dad on her club team just got one and used it at a scrimmage last weekend. I wasn't there, but am anxious to talk to him about it. I thin B&H in New York has them in stock right now


----------



## RedHawk (May 17, 2018)

Wear the Tag under the uniform in a padded piece of clothing.  It tracks smooth and you can live stream in HD.  Worth every penny!!!!


----------



## KevinFL (May 18, 2018)

I use the DJI Osmo+. Great picture quality and its mounted on a gimbal which you can control the panning. Also the + version includes an optical zoom lens which you can really zoom in on the action. I mount the camera on a Manfrotto Superhigh tripod which extends up 24 feet.

You control the camera on your iPhone or iPad from the comfort of your own chair. It works really well.


----------

